

Ask HN: Viability of business models staged on Google Earth? - gangevine
http://www.cubelease.com/

======
gangevine
<http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=177844>

------
gangevine
Does it make sense to build high-quality building models for Google Earth for
advertising purposes?

